# Meal advice.



## Martyn (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi all!! 

Just looking for a bit of advice again  

When is a good time to start feeding our pup 3 times a day instead of 4?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Sadie ate 3 times a day when she was 4 months old and when she was about 6 months old we moved to twice a day. She still get treats in between for "good behavior".


----------



## Martyn (Feb 8, 2012)

Excellent thank you!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

our dog always ate 3 meals but changed to 2 by himself when he was 8 or 9 months.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

when PIKE turned 1yr Vet said try a full bowl all the time-worked great for him-4 2 1/2 yrs stays at 60#s-no pressure on me of when 2 feed him & how much


----------



## Darcy (Jan 30, 2012)

Vizsla said:


> Sadie ate 3 times a day when she was 4 months old and when she was about 6 months old we moved to twice a day. She still get treats in between for "good behavior".





datacan said:


> our dog always ate 3 meals but changed to 2 by himself when he was 8 or 9 months.


Thanks for these, they're really useful- our 12 week old is on 4 meals a day and there's always one (usually lunch) that he's totally uninterested in (effectively meaning he actually gets 3 meals most days). The breeder had recommended keeping him on 4 meals until at least 16 weeks but it sounds like I shouldn't worry too much!


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

I was feeding Malcolm three times a day when I got him at about 7 weeks. It took about two weeks before he decided he was on the big boy programs and we feed twice a day already (almost twelve weeks old now). He just eats two larger meals a day - per food recommendation (about three cups). 

Like your pup he simply lost interest in the extra meals. We have him on holistic food (Gold Brand - or whatever - Wolf Cub) and he loves it. Usually it's up in the morning, to the potty spot, back inside to play and cuddle, and then about an hour or so later he eats. Back in the crate to prevent accidents until he wakes up, then potty and play time again. In and out of the crate throughout the day. Dinner is usually around 8 or 9 and then he's off for his nap. Potty and play until we decide it's bed time, around 11 usually. Then he's down and sleeps through the night until about 8am. We haven't had a crate or house accident in almost two weeks now!

His sister (Beagle) on the other hand is a different story...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I do 3 till 16 weeks, then two till 18 months, then one from then on. That's not to say that's the ideal, it's just how I have always done it.


----------

